# When will they arrive?



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Prediction time, I'm guessing on March 8 we will see snows in ND. Get Ready


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

i would say that it would be more like around later part of March


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sure hoping so! I have hunts planned for Mar 17-20 and Mar 24-27. I would like to go to ND both times, but if I have to, i'll go to SD if the geese aren't there yet. I like ND more because you don't legally have to ask permission. I always try to anyway, but it's really a pain in SD when you spend hours trying to find the land owner and the birds leave! (Jump shooting). However this year I will be decoying so i'll only have to ask once (hopefully!) Two years, I was in Devil's lake on Apr. 1 and the geese were already past me, so I was hoping that with these dates I would be able to follow them up the state.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats when SD will be red hot! Spring break can not come soon enough! It will be 9 days in heaven!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I hope G/O is right as I will be off of work from 12 - 21 Mar. But if necessary I will travel south.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

We need some warm weather!!! The 10 day isn't supposed to get above freezing here in fargo. I'm sayin sometime around the 20-25th ND will see its first snows


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My guess it'll happen on a Monday so all the weekend warriors have to sweat the week out.  March 13th


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Oakes 15 day forcast is for not above freezeing temps through Mar. 8.They won't get to ND until the last week of March.....25-26.

Even if the snow is gone....no open water.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

good now maybe i will have time to hunt them in south dakota


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

we got to get them here in Nebraska first. However,they are coming in daily in large numbers. I would think most of the water will open back up either tomorrow or Friday here. Then.....watch out. :jammin: I did score a neck collar/leg band yesterday. Only took 16 years of fowlin' to see my first neck collar.

Alex


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

What color neck band? Snow or Blue? Congrads, thats the greatest feeling in the world, could you see it on it before you shot?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Green, and it was on a snow. I saw it has they worked over the blinds at about 20-25 yds. I told everyone that one had a collar and the next pass we were shooting. The next pass they dropped down to about 10yds. and it fell along with 3 more. First neck collar I've ever seen on a live bird.Called the leg band in this morning.

Alex


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice job Alex. Im heading out Thurs thru Sunday down in the basins on a water/cornfield spread. Reports from the area tell me its the "X". Birds have been using it like mad.

Ill post up some pics.

Tell all my G&P buddies hello for me.

Ty :sniper:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

:beer: I love hunting snow geese....THOUSANDS i would say midd to late march.Get readdy boys Hammer um :sniper:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I would prefer that it take place later rather than sooner- I have a very busy schedule in school in March- say the last weekend in March/early April. However, whenever they decide to come, I will be chasing them.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i would rather see them later thatn sooner too. my mom and dad planned a vacation for the middle of march. What were they thinking?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

anyone want me to get together? I dont have partner yet


----------



## Bob Pro (Feb 24, 2006)

Alright so my buddy and I didn't do so hot out here in Michigan (2 honkers and couple dozen ducks) this season, so we're gonna head out to SD and try to bag some snows. It'll be both of our first times hunting snow geese so we're gonna go with a guided service. First question is when would you guys recommend going, Mar 18-19 or April 1-2 unfortunately I can only get a little time off work and its 16 hour drive so a I'm really hoping we can find them. Anyone have any good guide services they can recommend? Thanks!!

Bob


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Damn I said March 8th, saw a small flock of 30 or so this afternoon. A scouting party I guess.


----------

